# Swamp Riding



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Hastings, Florida, Grizzly 700-4" SLC lift, all wide 31 Outlaws, Grizzly 700-2" HL lift, S/W 29.5 Outlaw 2s, Outlander 1000-skinny 29.5 Outlaw 2s, Sportsman 500HO-2" HL lift, wide 30" Moto Monsters. There were lots more riders out there they just didn't make the video. Good day riding, I DIDN'T BREAK ANYTHING, lol, only casualties were the broke thumb throttle on my back-up bike(500HO, not in vid) and a rear diff on an XMR 800 5 minutes after he got there. Great day, I even hit up a car show on the way home, lol.










Car show I hit up on the way home.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Two more vids from this past weekend.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

You guys hittin
Mud muckers this weekend olenasty??


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm not, I'm going camping in Missouri, but some of the folks I ride with will probably head down there.


----------

